# Radiator hose



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I just changed water pump and radiator toy chevy 1500 truck everything looks great but the hose going to the radiator on top of thermostat it shrinks when I shut off truck, why??? When I take off radiator cap it goes back to normal is everything running properly??? What is it??? Help


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Buy a quality hose, you could put a spring in it, but it should not have a spring in there.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Do you think it's the cap? It's not venting properly??


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

New hose?
I always change all the hoses and belts when I change the pump. Got them off anyway.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I did that I changed all hoses,


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Or do you think it's the thermostat????


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If memery serves me the top hose is suppost to be the one with wire in it.
No wire, it collapes and can cause over heating.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok I will change it out, thank you


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The suction hose has the spring wire. Ever see a stat with little hole about not much bigger than a needle. I wonder what the purpose of that hole is.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Fairview said:


> The suction hose has the spring wire. Ever see a stat with little hole about not much bigger than a needle. *I wonder what the purpose of that hole is.*


Ayuh,... That's an air bleed hole, so's the block will fill as ya fill the radiator....

The bottom hose from the radiator is the suction side, block water is exhausted to the radiator through the top hose...


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So do I need to get different hose??


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Do you think it's the cap? It's not venting properly??


Yes. Change the cap. They are cheap. Your cap is not allowing the cooling system to pull in coolant from the overflow bottle, creating a vacuum, and collapsing the hose.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So do I need to change the hose???


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

No it will do that as it cools. As stated if you have an overflow tank make sure the hose is clear and replace the cap


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Will do, thanks for the help


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Cap change.

Do not open the cap to pull air in the system. It needs to pull from the overflow as noted above.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So replacing cap should do it????


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Changed cap, perfect works great, thanks for the help something so small sometimes is a huge problem, lol thanks again...


----------

